# Huge Wolf Moon Catch



## Harbison

I come very close to not posting the following on this forum. The pictures & video turned out so good that I decided to share with out North Florida neighbors.

Huge Wolf Moon Catch

According to the Farmers' Almanac the February full moon is called the 'Wolf Moon' in honor of wolves howling outside villages; wolves working together to achieve a common goal. The Alpha Leader leads the 'charge!'

We in the deep south may not have too many howling wolves, but we too work together to achieve a common goal. That goal is to catch fish, plenty of fish. So many fish that we must use a cart to carry out catch home.

Mr. John Martin:



John caught this cart-of-fish fishing the full Wolf Moon of February on the Florida Fisherman ll.

We, as the wolf-pack, have an ALPHA LEADER. Our alpha leader is Captain Bryon Holland:



Our alpha team leader leads with a ton of experience.

Captain Bryon is out team leader. Welcome on board the Florida Fisherman ll as out team fishes the FULL WOLF MOON on the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. For those who have never fished the Grounds during the full moon period you cannot begin to imagine what you are missing. On the water pictures & video tell the story better than any words could possibly ever tell.























Catch the great Cobia fight 13 minutes into the video.


----------



## Harbison




----------



## Harbison

When we left Friday morning the weather was Picture Florida Perfect. Friday night and most of Saturday was outstanding. However, that was the Lull Before the Storm. By Saturday evening seas were building to an uncomfortable level. Forecast for late Saturday night, early Sunday, called for 35-45 MPH winds accompanied by 14 foot seas. The Florida left the Grounds around 5:00 PM Saturday afternoon to avoid the storm. Fortunately the wind was primarily out of the West. The long ride home was rough, but durable. Most were able to sleep. 

Back home, early Sunday morning, the wind was still extremely strong. Check out the John's Pass picture, upper left corner. 



We in the deep south may not have too many howling wolves, but we too work together to achieve a common goal. That goal is to catch fish, plenty of fish.



Catch the action packed on the water Wolf Moon video:












credits

Land Shark

Old Farmer's Almanac 

Microsoft BING


----------



## Harbison

Hope you enjoy the pictures/video as much as I enjoy bringing them to you.
For the record... I am affiliated with NO marina, NO head boat, NO charter boat. It takes an insane amount of time to put together such a detailed report. I receive, or would accept, NO payment for what I do. A BIG smile on fellow sportsmen/women's faces is PAID IN FULL!


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## ST1300rider

*Yes, you do pimp for the charter boat.










Yes you do lie.








*

WTF!


----------



## stevenattsu

Bob, I'm sure you've made Hogs Head Cheese (Souse) I've seen your sausage thread. Ol Jack is making some on another thread and he might need some expert advice


----------



## Harbison

I come very close to not posting the following on this forum!

Will know better next time. Other than on PFF comments have been 100% positive.


----------



## ST1300rider

Here's an idea, post your spam over on those New Jersey forums where they 100% like you.

Spam is spam. Your Tampa charter boat shit is spam.


----------



## Harbison

First of all what the heck is 'spam?'
This forum has way too many followers; absolutely NO leaders. 
Second... I have NO charter boat.
Third... boat s..t I do not use language like that; I have better manners.
Here's MY idea... Post only on REAL fishing forums for REAL sportsmen/women.
Such as this out of:


"Great report, thanks for posting!"

Fourth... We are NOT going to once again turn this into a chat-room.

HAVE A NICE DAY!


----------



## Chris V

Hey Bob, not that it makes much difference, but I always enjoy the out of area reports/posts. Perhaps post something political, Covid related, or anything non-fishing related.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Chris V said:


> Hey Bob, not that it makes much difference, but I always enjoy the out of area reports/posts. Perhaps post something political, Covid related, or anything non-fishing related.



What are you talking about Chris-V-hull?????


----------



## Chris V

Boat-Dude said:


> What are you talking about Chris-V-hull?????
> 
> View attachment 1086022


Guess I should’ve been more specific. I personally always liked Bob’s reports. I like seeing reports from elsewhere. Plenty of other people have “spammed” this forum or has promoted a business. Bob posted reports here for years without any kind of negative feedback and then all of a sudden that’s all he gets. I don’t personally see what the issue is, but then again, I haven’t posted as much here over the past couple years. I’ve tried to catch-up but I must’ve missed the “key element”.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Chris V said:


> Guess I should’ve been more specific. I personally always liked Bob’s reports. I like seeing reports from elsewhere. Plenty of other people have “spammed” this forum or has promoted a business. Bob posted reports here for years without any kind of negative feedback and then all of a sudden that’s all he gets. I don’t personally see what the issue is, but then again, I haven’t posted as much here over the past couple years. I’ve tried to catch-up but I must’ve missed the “key element”.


 I was joking Chris, I try and make it obvious. I think what happened was Bob spams the living shit out the "out of the are section" and that was fine because nobody even noticed but after not getting the clicks he wanted he started spamming the "General Section" Then educated us all on "Sector Separation" when combined made an awesome combo. Then we gave Joey a case of Keystone and took the chains off (huge LOL). Its been a funny ride but here we are.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob I’ll take option 4 for 300


----------



## Chris V

Boat-Dude said:


> I was joking Chris, I try and make it obvious. I think what happened was Bob spams the living shit out the "out of the are section" and that was fine because nobody even noticed but after not getting the clicks he wanted he started spamming the "General Section" Then educated us all on "Sector Separation" when combined made an awesome combo. Then we gave Joey a case of Keystone and took the chains off (huge LOL). Its been a funny ride but here we are.


I definitely agree that topics should stay where they are relevant


----------



## MrFish

Did Antonio Brown get into Jesuit?


----------



## MaxxT

SPAM when pimping for a head boat that takes no skill to drop a line and over fish the Gulf, Head boats are BAD for the fishery


----------



## MrFish

Chris fishes on Hubbard's boat in a Borat thong.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> Chris fishes on Hubbard's boat in a Borat thong.


He still wearing that thing?


----------



## Boat-Dude

Either way Chris-V-8 needs to show up more and post.


----------



## ST1300rider

I think it became obvious he's a spammer just advertising for the charter boat when we were "learned" up by him that ruby red lips are actually Grey Snapper. He learned us good, even how the charter boat had sold 30,000 people on the fact that ruby red lips were actually snapper.

"Harbison said:
"You mean all those grunts I used as baits are actually Snapper. I’m opening a guide service tomorrow."
Sounds good! Hubbard's has over 30,000 happy anglers fishing 1/2 trips for Grunts every year. Good choice!"

"Grey is indeed Canadian.
Semantics: As far as I know Wilson Hubbard started calling grunts grey snapper years ago to appeal to the many visitors, including Canadians."




Harbison said:


> Mangrove Snapper are indeed also called 'Gray Snapper.' Note the 'a' in Gray.
> Grunts, at least in Central Florida, are also called 'Grey Snapper.' Note the 'e' in Grey.
> To call a Grey Snapper a "trash fish" is extremely "misleading!"
> 
> Trigger Fish: Not as easy to clean as a Grey Snapper, but every bit as good to eat.





Harbison said:


> Grey is indeed Canadian.
> Semantics: As far as I know Wilson Hubbard started calling grunts grey snapper years ago to appeal to the many visitors, including Canadians.
> Personally I have been catching them for over 60 years; to me they have been and will always be called Grunts.
> Regardless of what they may be called these little rascals have a great deal to offer.
> NO restriction and they are so plentiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fun to catch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun for all ages:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fun does not stop after the catch:





Harbison said:


> "You mean all those grunts I used as baits are actually Snapper. I’m opening a guide service tomorrow."
> Sounds good! Hubbard's has over 30,000 happy anglers fishing 1/2 trips for Grunts every year. Good choice!





Harbison said:


> Been sharing with the Real Sportsmen/women of PF for decades. I realize that what I am seeing on here does not represent the real Pensacola peoples, but the radical few who love to start something and keep it going.
> Just posted, with great pictures & video, a report of a huge Wahoo my good friend Craig caught last weekend. Suggest the 'few' stay away.
> I absolutely refuse to be intimidated by the 'few!' Take this where ever you want, but without me. I AM OUT OF HERE!!!





Harbison said:


> I AM OUT OF HERE!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> Did Antonio Brown get into Jesuit?


I hear Jesuit is being investigated for giving their athletes performance enhancing drugs. Also heard one of the coaches was arrested for methamphetamine possession.


----------



## Harbison

NO COMMENT!
Have a nice day.


----------



## ST1300rider

I'd like to comment for Bob since he's not speaking to us again. (is this the 3rd or 4th time he's i'm outta here'd on us?)

This is not a cup. It's a Grey Snapper.


----------



## Boardfeet

MrFish said:


> Chris fishes on Hubbard's boat in a Borat thong.


Photos coming on Bob’s next post!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> NO COMMENT!
> Have a nice day.


Cmon Bob.
You gotta give me more to go on than that. I’m running out of ideals here


----------



## jack2

i looked up dementia in the encyclopedia and guess who's picture was beside the article?
let's all be good citizens and help this poor soul.
jack


----------



## Splittine

Harbison said:


> I come very close to not posting the following on this forum!
> 
> Will know better next time. Other than on PFF comments have been 100% positive.



Unfortunately I’ve seen the same reactions of your threads on many other forums. And you say you knew better but you’ll post again next week. Same song different dance.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> Unfortunately I’ve seen the same reactions of your threads on many other forums. And you say you knew better but you’ll post again next week. Same song different dance.


I got a hundo says he posts again.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> I got a hundo says he posts again.



I bet a paycheck he does.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> I bet a paycheck he does.


That is my paycheck.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> That is my paycheck.



Not my fault you’re poor.


----------



## Chris V

JoeyWelch said:


> He still wearing that thing?


Why would I take it off? It's my lucky thong


----------



## jack2

no, i did not see that in my mind. please tell me, chris.
jack


----------



## jack2

btw, chris, does sam's carry a cute line of thongs?
jack


----------



## Harbison

"Unfortunately I’ve seen the same reactions of your threads on many other forums."
Few & very far between. On real forums "reactions" are running over 90% positive. No matter how hard one tries you can't please everyone. This forum proves that.
At one time PFF was a respectable forum, a forum to be proud of. Now it's nothing more that a chat-room for haters; an embarrassment to the REAL sportsmen/women not only of Pensacola, but all of Florida.

"I bet a paycheck he does."
You just lost your very little pay check. I will not post in the fishing section again until PFF is once again a forum to be proud of; a forum more interested in fishing than spreading HATE! 
Most who post on the PFF hunting section are REAL sportsmen/women. I will continue, until proven differently, to showcase what the fields/swamps of Florida have to offer.

Have a nice day!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Again


----------



## JoeyWelch

Hey Bob,
You remember that time you said all the women in Pensacola were ugly and the fishing sucked there?
😂😆
That was funny.


----------



## jack2

Harbison said:


> "Unfortunately I’ve seen the same reactions of your threads on many other forums."
> Few & very far between. On real forums "reactions" are running over 90% positive. (kinda like an allergic reaction to poison ivy?) No matter how hard one tries you can't please everyone. (you could if you had the desire) This forum proves that. (we aim to please)
> At one time PFF was a respectable forum, (until you started spamming for hubbards marina) a forum to be proud of. (and still is to real posters on here) Now it's nothing more that a chat-room for haters; (and a place where the jokes never end) an embarrassment (kind of a strong word to be using since you continually do it to yourself) to the REAL sportsmen/women not only of Pensacola, but all of Florida. (oh, no, he said it, ladies and gentlemen, he said ALL OF FLORIDA. did tampa secede from the union?)
> 
> "I bet a paycheck he does."
> You just lost your very little pay check. (again, a very friendly banter that you deject in your weakest of minds) I will not post in the fishing section again (wait, what? never? you pulling my finger again?) until PFF is once again a forum to be proud of; (you don't have to wait too long, you may be dead) a forum more interested in fishing than spreading HATE! (gimme an H, you got yo H, gimme an A, you got yo A, gimme a T, you got yo T, gimme an E)
> Most who post on the PFF hunting section are REAL sportsmen/women. (i totally agree) I will continue, (wait, i thought you said you weren't gonna post any more) until proven differently, to showcase what the fields/swamps of Florida have to offer.
> (showcase is a transitive verb. learn yo grammar)
> Have a nice day!


redaction compliments of jack


----------



## Harbison

"You remember that time you said all the women in Pensacola were ugly and the fishing sucked there?"

That was my great grandson; not me. I know better.
In the process of publishing a very complementary article on Pensacola fishing. Not sure I should share it on here or not.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Do it Bob


----------



## jack2

Harbison said:


> "You remember that time you said all the women in Pensacola were ugly and the fishing sucked there?"
> 
> That was my great grandson; not me. I know better.
> In the process of publishing a very complementary article on Pensacola fishing. *Not sure I should share it on here or not.*


i vote no.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> i vote no.
> jack


It'll probably be Texas again anyways.


----------



## ST1300rider




----------



## Harbison

Will try it one more time. 
In honor of Joey I will try it one more time.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob you trolling your ass off aintcha!!!


----------



## Harbison

'Bob you trolling yo ass off aintcha!!!'
Would really appreciate it if you would speak English!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> 'Bob you trolling yo ass off aintcha!!!'
> Would really appreciate it if you would speak English!


My bad, I’ll translate for you.
Bob your full of shit aren’t you.


----------



## Harbison

Sorry but I do not talk like that.
I have better manners!


----------



## MrFish

Too bad your spelling is not beter.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Too bad your spelling is not beter.


good, better, best. he only knows how to spell "best". LOL
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Sorry but I do not talk like that.
> I have better manners!


Thats nice Bob but one does not change the other.


----------



## MrFish

Nice edit. I should've done a beter job of quoting you.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Nice edit. I should've done a beter job of quoting you.


me too. shoulda done a quote to prove it. now, he'll say, "i don't remember." LOL
jack


----------



## ST1300rider

O


----------



## Harbison

Thanks for calling my mistake to my attention. Thanks to you I went back and corrected it. Thanks again!


----------

